# Bitte um Kaufberatung Monitor 24" Full HD zu neuem Gaming PC (Bitte Alternativen zum BX2450)



## sebb0 (21. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mich heute zu folgendem Gaming System entschlossen:
CPU: Intel Core I5-2500K
Lüfter: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B
Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, 1024MB GDDR5
Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4
Ram: TeamGroup Elite 8GB
NT: Straight Power E8 CM 580W
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB
Gehäuse:CM690II Advanced
Laufwerk:LG GH22NS50

Hierzu benötige ich noch einen neuen Monitor. 
Der Monitor sollte für folgende Spiele geeignet sein:
CoD MW2
CSS
Crysis 1 + zukünftig 2
BF 3
und diverse Strategiegames.
Außerdem soll er ab und zu für CAD Anwendungen genutzt werden. Gelegentlich auch mal ein Filmchen.

Der Preis des Monitors sollte so um die 200€ liegen, falls es da etwas geeignetes gibt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße
Sebb0

*EDIT: Bitte um Alternativen zum Samsung BX2450 (lese immer mehr über Probleme mit Schlierenbildung und Inputlag)*


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Kaufberatung Monitor 24" Full HD zu neuem Gaming PC*

Wie wärs mit einem Samsung BX2450?


----------



## Windows0.1 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Kaufberatung Monitor 24" Full HD zu neuem Gaming PC*

Mein ich auch


----------



## Painkiller (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Kaufberatung Monitor 24" Full HD zu neuem Gaming PC*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einem Samsung BX2450?


 
Die Eier legende Wollmilchsau! 

btt. 

Ich kann dir den Monitor auch empfehlen. Ein tolles Gerät!


----------



## sebb0 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Kaufberatung Monitor 24" Full HD zu neuem Gaming PC*

Hi Leute, danke für den Tipp.
Gibt es zu dem BX2450 noch eine Alternative von mir aus + max. 100€ also max.300€s?
Zu dem BX2450 gibts ja anscheinend einige Probleme mit nachziehen un dähnlichem, habt ihr ihn im Spielebetrieb?

Grüße
Sebb0


----------



## Semih91 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Bitte um Kaufberatung Monitor 24" Full HD zu neuem Gaming PC*

Ich persönlich würd auch den BX2450 nehmen. Einige User hier im Forum sind auch vom Dell U noch iwas begeistert, vllt wäre das eine Alternative.


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Auch sehr gut ist der BenQ XL2410T.


----------



## sebb0 (22. März 2011)

Hmm Ok, und was könnt ihr zu dem ASUS VK246H sagen?
Bzw. hat jemand ERfahrungen mit dem Asus VE246H sammeln können?


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Ich kann dir einen Test von Prad.de dazu anbieten.

PRAD | Testbericht Asus VE246H


----------



## s|n|s (24. März 2011)

BenQ XL2410T 24", 120 Hz, LED, Standfuß höhenverstellbar, Pivot, FullHD latürnich

für 300 Euronen leider _noch_ nicht zu haben. Sein Geld ist er wert.

Für deine Preisvorstellung ist der BX2450 optimal.


----------



## Firefighter45 (24. März 2011)

In der Preisklasse z.Z. unter 200€ gibt es nix besseres als den BX 2450, bei mir schliert noch nix.


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. März 2011)

Falls du noch etwas mehr Geld als 300€ in die Hand nehmen willst, kann ich dir den HP ZR24w ans Herz legen... hängt bei mir an der Wand und hat echt ein Klassebild (IPS-Panel).
Kostet allerdings ~350€


----------



## Own3r (24. März 2011)

Ich finde auch das der BX2450 der beste 24" Monitor ist. Du könntest auch den XL2370 nehmen, allerdings hat er "nur" 23" und kostet etwa gleich viel.


----------



## Firefighter45 (24. März 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Du könntest auch den XL2370 nehmen, allerdings hat er "nur" 23" und kostet etwa gleich viel.



Der ist auch TOP!!!


----------



## Goner (24. März 2011)

nimm den BX2450, reicht vollkommen.....und ist perfekt zum zocken....sehr schnell und geile Farben...


----------



## sebb0 (24. März 2011)

Hi Leute,

vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen, echt Top hier im Forum 

Habe mich jetzt doch für den BX2450 entschlossen. Bin mal gespannt ob ich irgendwelche Schlieren sehen werde 

Grüße 
Sebb0


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2011)

> Habe mich jetzt doch für den BX2450 entschlossen. Bin mal gespannt ob ich irgendwelche Schlieren sehen werde


Das mit den Schlieren ist wiedermal ein Fall für sich. Ich hab viele BX2450-Monitore aufgebaut und eingestellt. Testen tu ich sie immer mit Unreal Tournament & Quake. Mir sind da nie Schlieren aufgefallen. Und ich bin ein sehr kritischer Mensch was Monitore angeht. 
Das einzige was ich mir also vorstellen kann, ist eine fehlerhafte Charge von Samsung.


----------



## CeresPK (29. März 2011)

Ich würde sagen, wenn du dat Ding hauptsächlich zum Zocken benutzen willst, kauf dir einen Monitor mit 120Hz.

Da wäre eben der BenQ XL2410T sehr zu empfehlen, sieht zwar hässlich aus aber hat ein klasse Bild und die Reaktionszeit und Inputlag sind sehr gering.

Dann gibt es vlt noch diesen einen LG 120Hz Monitor, der soll zwar nicht unbedingt gut sein kostet dafür aber auch nur 200€ 

mfg Ceres


----------



## VWGT (29. März 2011)

nur mal so wem der bx 2450 nicht gefällt kann auch zum bx 2440 oder zum bx 2431 greifen alle drei das gleiche panel


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. März 2011)

Also eigentlich ist der BX2450 ein super Monitor nur die letzte Zeit machen mich ein paar User Meinungen etwas stutzig in bezug auf Schlierenbildung. Ich hab ihn ja auch und bei schliert nicht!!!


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist der BX2450 ein super Monitor nur die letzte Zeit machen mich ein paar User Meinungen etwas stutzig in bezug auf Schlierenbildung. Ich hab ihn ja auch und bei schliert nicht!!!


 
Ich werd mal bei Samsung nachfragen, ob bei denen in letzter Zeit mehr Rückläufer wegen Schlieren eingegangen sind.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. März 2011)

Jap das wäre echt super @Painkiller, so das man ihn wieder ohne schlechtes Gefühl in der Magen Gegend empfehlen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Jap das wäre echt super @Painkiller, so das man ihn wieder ohne schlechtes Gefühl in der Magen Gegend empfehlen kann.


 
E-Mail @ Samsung ging gerade raus. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!


----------



## 00Speedy (30. März 2011)

Top, interesiert mich auch mal


----------



## Norisk699 (31. März 2011)

@ Painkiller: 

Interessiert mich auch. Stimmt schon dass hier im Forum bezüglich Wollmilchsau BX2450 in den letzten ~ 3 Monaten vermehrt Probleme gemeldet werden.

Das ärgert mich ganz besonders weil ich mich jetzt endlich dazu entschieden habe, einen
BX2450 oder einen P2770FH zu kaufen... die Qual der Wahl...

Poste einfach mal hier rein wenn du von Samsung Antwort erhältst ob die irgendwas am Panel gepfuscht haben in letzter Zeit oder so...


----------



## Painkiller (31. März 2011)

@ all

Ich hab die Support-Anfrage sehr sachlich und mit Verweis auf unser Forum erstellt. Da der Support von Samsung eigentlich immer auf Zack ist, sollte die Antwort nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Wobei da natürlich berücksichtigt werden muss, da die liebe Support-Crew das ganze erstmal prüfen muss. Ich rechne mal damit das die Antwort nächste Woche bei uns aufschlagen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2011)

So... Nun ist die Antwort von Samsung da...



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...



Bei Samsung nimmt man das anscheinend sehr ernst, sonst würde nicht die Qualitätssicherung verständigt werden.


----------



## -Life- (1. April 2011)

Danke ,
Man , die Entscheidung ist echt schwer :
Samsung 2233RZ , Dell U2311h , BX2350 .

Wahrscheinlich wird es der Dell sein (Oder auch nicht :X )

Mfg


----------



## serafen (1. April 2011)

*@<<Painkiller>>*
Interessant. 



Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage, was fällt unter "Schlierenbildung", das ggf. über die Garantie/Überprüfung abgedeckt wäre? Das ist doch teils sehr subjektiv?! Wie ich bei meinem BX2450 festgestellt habe, und das war ja auch schon öfters zu vernehmen, sind die Werkseinstellungen beim BX2450 schlichtweg miserabel; selbst nach zeitaufwändigem Optimieren (im Blogeintrag habe ich ja ein paar Einstellungen vorgeschlagen), gefällt mir das Bild noch immer nicht völlig.

Wie festzustellen ist, gerade bei zugespieltem HD-Material (Blu-ray, Matroska-Formate, MP4 usw.) ruckelt das Bild teils deutlich erkennbar, was - für mich - eindeutig unter Schlierenbildung fällt. Zumindest bei einem vergleichbaren P2450, P2470, LG W2361V und W2453TQ sieht das anders aus (obwohl ohne LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung).

Zudem kommt es mir so vor, als würden sich am unteren und seitlichen Bildrand zunehmend Lichthöfe einstellen; der Schwarzwert ist noch immer grottenschlecht - dunkle Szenen verwaschen zu einem riesigen Klecks.

Vielleicht hast Du noch irgendwelche Tipps? Ansonsten werde ich das Teil wohl langsam aber sicher abdrücken und gegen ein IPS-Modell austauschen.

Grüßle.


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2011)

@ serafen

Ich wart noch auf die Antwort aus der QS. Noch ist die Sache nicht durch. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


----------



## serafen (1. April 2011)

Ok. Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit dem Farbpixelformat im Grafikkarten-Treiber? Standardmäßig ist ja RGB 4:4:4 (Volles RGB) eingestellt > mit YCbCr 4:4:4 erscheint mir die Darstellung flüssiger (Reaktionsverhalten dann auf "Normal" gestellt)? Überall ist jedoch zu lesen, die Standard-Einstellung sei vorteilhafter und sollte belassen werden?

Dermaßen viel wie beim BX2450 habe ich wirklich noch nicht herumprobiert ...


----------



## 00Speedy (1. April 2011)

Dann werde ich meinen wohl auch umtauschen.


----------



## sebb0 (5. April 2011)

Hi Leute, klingt echt interessant. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich bei meinem Modell verhalten wird. Voraussichtlich erhalte ich ihn gegen Ende dieser Woche. Werde natürlich berichten wie es sich mit dem Bild verhält.

Grüße 
Sebb0


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2011)

Der Samsung P2470 HD ist sehr gut

aos hasst schon bestellt


ei dann viel spaß


----------



## raumich (5. April 2011)

BX2450... der beste Monitor den ich je hatte. Keine Probleme, satte Farben, schwarzes schwarz. TOP!


----------



## Norisk699 (5. April 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> @ serafen
> 
> Ich wart noch auf die Antwort aus der QS. Noch ist die Sache nicht durch. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.


 
Danke schon mal für deine Mühe, gell 

Bin auch gespannt. Immerhin schauen sie es sich jetzt nochmal an.

LOL... ich stell mir grad vor woran es liegt... wahrscheinlich hat ein praktikant die werkseinstellung der ganzen neuen baureihen versehentlich standardmäßig auf reaktionszeit "arschlahmste einstellung die wählbar ist" eingestellt... looooooooooooool



Achja, @ Painkiller: 
war ja monitortechnisch auch am überlegen weil ich was neues wollte. hab mir übrigens "aus versehen" (das passiert mir ständig *g*) im ebay ein hammer-schnäppchen geschossen:

ein Samsung P2770FH für 214 Euro VOM HÄNDLER (gewährleistung + 14tage rückgaberecht...)

für DEN PREIS musste ich einfach zuschlagen... da kann der BX 2450 so gut sein wie er will... evtl ja als neues zweit-gerät... obwohl...der bx2450er  hat ja keine wandhalterung... argh!


----------



## böhser onkel (5. April 2011)

na dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß damit


ich hab den P2470 HD


halt weil ich den auch als Fernseher nutze


----------



## Norisk699 (5. April 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> na dann wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß damit
> 
> 
> ich hab den P2470 HD
> ...


 

Klar, der HD hat ja nen Tuner... und ist VESA-Wandhalterungs-kompatibel ... KNURRRR  das sollt meiner auch haben, dann wäre er PERFEKT


----------



## Painkiller (5. April 2011)

@ Norisk699 

Ich mach dir da keinen Vorwurf wegen dem Monitor  Aber von ebay halt ich gar nichts, da ich mir lieber erstmal den Monitor in Natur anschau. 

zum Thema: BX2450 

Bis jetzt kam noch keine Info von der QS. Und so wie es aussieht ist auch nicht die ganze Produktreihe betroffen. Bis jetzt gibt es nicht viele Seiten im Netz wo sich über Schlierenbildung beschwert wird. Evtl. sind es Montagmodelle oder mal wieder ganz was anderes. Ich bleib auf jeden Fall an der Sache dran.


----------



## debalz (5. April 2011)

würde gerne noch eine Frage dranhängen bezüglich der Reaktionszeit. Der BX2450 ist ja mit 2ms angegeben. Bis bzw. ab welcher Reaktionszeit sind denn Schlieren zu erwarten (sofern das mit der Reaktionszeit zu tun hat)? habe den Dell U2711 im Auge (autsch) der ist allerdings mit 6ms angegeben....


----------



## Own3r (5. April 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass 6ms noch in Ordnung wären, allerdings über 10ms wird es träge 

Natürlich entstehen schon bei 6ms Schlieren, allerdings fallen sie nicht auf.


----------



## ziruam (5. April 2011)

wie wärs mit dem b2430h


----------



## debalz (6. April 2011)

> wie wärs mit dem b2430h


ähm, der steht hier an meinem Arbeitsplatz im Büro - der wirkt extrem billig, nicht Höhenverstellbar, 1920x 1080, null extras - muss nicht sein


----------



## Matze211 (6. April 2011)

Den Dell u2311h. Super Gerät.


----------



## XeonB (9. April 2011)

Hab den Samsung p2450h und bin voll zufrieden.


----------

